# Truly Tasteless Memes - post em here



## Doc




----------



## Doc

*Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Women are too sensitive ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

They found the shirt Kavanaugh was wearing 36 years ago ....


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

lol


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Oddly enough, I don't have any.


Right now..


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

I did see a meme of Blasey Ford with a Coke bottle that said Brett as the name on the label. 
But I won't post that because it's very tasteless.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

If brains were gasoline ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Lesson learned in hospital ....


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Woman with a little extra meat ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

I have a rape whistle ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Pregnant by accident ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Last words ...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Been there..
Lol


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Farted on the bus today ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Doc said:


> Lesson learned in hospital ....


Lmao. I just pictured myself doing that when I was in the hospital for a month.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Life is so much funnier ....


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Doc said:


> Life is so much funnier ....



I prefer "strongly sexually oriented" but ... yeah!


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

I'm not saying Hillary is ugly ....


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

...


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

...


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Wheres Kaepernick?


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

And in other news ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Sometimes all you need ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


Breast Sucking Reduces Breast Cancer ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Condoms don't guarantee .....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

One of the greatest pleasures in life ....


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Dildo Dipper


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

She let the dogs out


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

When life is hard ...


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Bruce was limber ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

All Lives Splatter . . .


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

I saw your mom at Karaoke ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Go to an animal shelter ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

A man escapes from a prison where he’s been locked up for 15 years. He breaks into a house and inside, he finds a young couple in bed.

He ties him to a chair. While tying the wife to the bed, the convict gets on top of her, kisses her neck, then gets up and goes into the bathroom.

While he’s in there, the husband whispers over to his wife,

“Listen, this guy is an escaped convict. Look at his clothes! He’s probably spent a lot of time in jail and hasn’t seen a woman in years. I saw how he kissed your neck. If he wants sex, don’t resist, don’t complain. Do whatever he tells you. Satisfy him no matter how much he nauseates you. This guy is obviously very dangerous. If he gets angry, he’ll kill us both. Be strong, honey. I love you!”

She responds: “He wasn’t kissing my neck. He was whispering in my ear. He told me that he’s gay, thinks you’re cute, and asked if we had any Vaseline. I told him it was in the bathroom. Be strong honey. I love you, too.”


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Sexy or not ...


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Doc said:


> Sexy or not ...



Definitely "*NO*".


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

NO

Beautiful canvas, ruined.


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

I apologize ...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Placing cheese slices ....

I hear taco bell started this ...it works on their nachos!!!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Warning ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

I think this means ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Worst halloween costumes EVER!!!!!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Engagement announcement


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Michelle already has a ....


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Doc said:


> Worst halloween costumes EVER!!!!!



I can possibly understand a guy being that tasteless but his wife ????  Well, she married him so that probably explains it.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



			
				ETF said:
			
		

> I can possibly understand a guy being that tasteless but his wife ???? Well, she married him so that probably explains it.


The worst part to me was the little girl playing with the dads junk.   So wrong.

--------------------------------


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Man...
This is bad.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Kirsten Powers: Loser  Mindy Robinson:  Well said girl!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 106014



You're just a _wee bit_ off plumb, you know?


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Danang Sailor said:


> You're just a _wee bit_ off plumb, you know?



Yessireee Bob!
Soon as I ran across that, i said oh!
I've got a place for that.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Trick or Treat better than sex ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

All you care about it getting ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

That awkward moment ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Uncle daddy and me ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Why do midgets laugh ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

A first ...


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Doc said:


> A first ...



Oh!!!  That's funny!!!!


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

TurDuckEn


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Too soon?


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Well, so much for patry making class . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Hillary Clinton can you do a Monica Lewinsky impression ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

I apologize in advance to your eyes if you dare look below.   
You have been warned!!!


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Doc said:


> Hillary Clinton can you do a Monica Lewinsky impression ....



If she'd done it a bit more often maybe there would have been no Monica Lewinski … but knowing Bill, probably not.

Hey, it's in the "tasteless memes" thread so tasteless replies are allowed.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Elf on the shelf gets to have some fun too ....


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

If you see something, say something ....


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Think about it long enough, you'll get it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Doc said:


> If you see something, say something ....



And her dick is probably bigger than yours … weenie.


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Mom, when did you know ...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Broke my Christmas gift already .....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

I know I shouldn't ....


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## bczoom

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Mexicans be like bird watch.
I don't get it.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



bczoom said:


> Mexicans be like bird watch.
> I don't get it.



The movie Bird Box.
Sandra Bullock is in a blindfold.
The memes are out there.
The guy in the pic is using a tamale wrapper as a blindfold.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

It's a netflix feature movie.  Has anyone seen the flick?

===================

My lesbian neighbors ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

The moment ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Looks like it's time ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Doc said:


> It's a netflix feature movie.  Has anyone seen the flick?
> 
> ===================
> 
> My lesbian neighbors ...


[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]funny you should mention that. Where I used to live, my neighbors on one side were lesbians. My other neighbor's wife left him for another woman. Awkward. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

For men who don't like the dentist ...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

I thought this was a legit weather blog.
It ain't.


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Back in the day ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

so ....


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Oh man!
Don't any of ya'll hate me for this.
Lol


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

...Penis in the sky and .... a Bat Signal.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

One size fits all?
Lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



pirate_girl said:


> One size fits all?
> Lol
> 
> View attachment 109336



I once got one of those for a Christmas present and yes, one size does fit all!!!!  Mine had a cute little ribbon to tie it on.

Before anyone asks, there are no pictures in existence of me modeling it.  Who do you think I am? … Galvie?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



pirate_girl said:


> One size fits all?
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 109336


Where do you get them? I need one with this bitter cold 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

What sexual position produces the ugliest children?   :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Lol


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

I saw a guy with a man bun ....


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Science says ....


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Sheesh!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

4 leaf clover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

These gals got their own 'date'.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Bingo caller ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Guess what day it is! . . .


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Wife treats hubby ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

The following pic is SICK.
It might make your stomach turn.

I can't say it's funny.

I am serious and warning you so you 
don't lose your breakfast, lunch or dinner


You might ask why I post it.
Cause I had to see it so I had to share
it's just the way I am.
A giving person. 
You have been warned.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Doc said:


> The following pic is SICK.
> It might make your stomach turn.
> 
> I can't say it's funny.
> 
> I am serious and warning you so you
> don't lose your breakfast, lunch or dinner
> 
> 
> You might ask why I post it.
> Cause I had to see it so I had to share
> it's just the way I am.
> A giving person.
> You have been warned.


Lol


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

When the restaurant next door


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Stop writing on our money


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

OMG


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Doc said:


> OMG


Damn. You could floss your teeth on those things. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

ISIS Sex Slaves ...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Blonde: OMG you slut ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Ocasio-Cortez F's NY


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

anal beads


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Bruce Jenners cat . . .


----------



## Bamby

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

You're call....

http://youtu.be/eFbyA03QVBk


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Bamby said:


> You're call....
> 
> http://youtu.be/eFbyA03QVBk



Haha!
A+


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Sex with boss ...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Stamps from Costa Rica


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 111459




In my house ????????????????


----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*







​


pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 111459


No, torture.


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 112315
> 
> View attachment 112316



She?  I don't see a "she" ... just Bruce Jenner in drag!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Anything?   LOL


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## nixon

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Gay porn ..... :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Well now ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*



Lol


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Sex for an hour and 40 seconds ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Totally Tasteless Memes - post em here*

Trump, Tiger Woods and John McCain.      
Tasteless but funny.   :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Met daughters teacher ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Shaving privates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

My wife suggested ....


----------



## Doc

Special delivery ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

When spring comes and ....


----------



## Doc

Just say NO!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Where's the picture of you wearing that?[emoji12]

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Just say NO!!!!



No no no!!
How do those stay on??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Scammed!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Or tired..


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> No no no!!
> How do those stay on??


Who cares? There's obviously nothing to see, they are sooooo small.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Lord..


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc

Government lies from the 1930's ....

Marijuana madness; aka Reefer Madness


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Government lies from the 1930's ....
> 
> Marijuana madness; aka Reefer Madness


Reefer lol

Wonder if he used the French horn.
Packed tight with the reefer.


----------



## Bamby

2034 is the date it’s broke


----------



## Bamby

the most improper job of any man… is bossing other men. Not one in a million is fit for it, and least of all those who seek the opportunity.” -J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Bamby

Politicians are predators.

You don’t have to play by the rules of the corrupt politicians, manipulative media, and brainwashed peers.


----------



## Bamby

Do you love your captors?


----------



## pirate_girl

<face palm>


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

OMG.   :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Btw, what's the difference between this thread and NSFW?


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Btw, what's the difference between this thread and NSFW?


It's good to have choices.   
I see this one as gross maybe funny stuff and NSFW as Adult Humor not necessarily gross.   But feel free to post em wherever you want


----------



## pirate_girl

Like this?


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

How am I supposed to trust you . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Repost this . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:



"Man may work from sun to sun
but woman's work is never done.

Myself, I think those words are crazy.
Most women really aren't *that* lazy!"

Ogden Nash


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ex from down under ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

OMG what is wrong with these liberals?   Where will they draw the line?
The dude is obviously a sick puppy but that the people of San Francisco allow shitting in the streets if fucking outrageous.   Should do wonders for their tourist trade.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Finally found a GF ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Men!


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:   ....and I prove it daily.   LOL


----------



## FrancSevin

I got into trouble with the Coast Guard today.

Apparently my personal blow up doll is not recognized and a permitted personal flotation device


----------



## Doc

Caution ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> I got into trouble with the Coast Guard today.
> 
> Apparently my personal blow up doll is not recognized as a permitted personal flotation device



Franc, send me the Boarding Report and I'll get it fixed for you.  There's a guy in the HQ Boating Safety Branch that still owes me one!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Online romance ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

LMBO


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Viagra shipment . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

So, I go to the grocery store for milk ....


----------



## Doc

WTF


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

LOL


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Scottish Airborne . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


>


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

just kinda wish?????


----------



## Doc

bizarre ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

True story.


----------



## Doc

Cheesiest date ever.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Thanks Mom!






(I have some time into this one)


----------



## Bannedjoe




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FOCUS . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Meth


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How to get Bigfoot . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I bet . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

...:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Oh, this is bad lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

You can say . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

I hate these two meme templates.


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't like those either.
I like Kermit and the laughing dudes from Goodfellas.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Introducing the all new and improved crymobile.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> View attachment 117588



I'm giggling.
Guess that makes me a racist.
Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You stopped scrolling didn’t you?


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> I'm giggling.
> Guess that makes me a racist.
> Lol



I've always been a bit of a fan of racism, especially during prime time.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68WV4Be1-fI"]Archie and the Taxman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> I'm giggling.
> Guess that makes me a racist.
> Lol



My wife is Chinese and I don't care if its a little racist its freakin funny and I'm going to show it to her right now. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Yup, I'd say that.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Someone stole . . .


----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

The world has no humor left.
I just can't understand why my pic was deleted in the "Cats on audio gear" thread at an audio forum.


----------



## Melensdad

That is hysterical.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Gross! Lol


Ooops, meant to post that in Doing It Wrong.


----------



## Doc

new coffee maker .....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Omg
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

...:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Sorry.  Apologies for my warped sense of humor.  Didn't mean to offend.   No one thinks coming as the song "Come on Eileen" is funny.   My bad.   

=========
This one might be just as bad


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Sorry.  Apologies for my warped sense of humor.  Didn't mean to offend.   No one thinks coming as the song "Come on Eileen" is funny.   My bad.



No offense taken.  I just didn't understand it but now I do.  Doc, you are one sick puppy.  Funny as hell … but sick!   :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Blotto

..


----------



## Doc

she shed ...


----------



## pirate_girl

This is terrible( ly) ..











Funny..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Free eye test


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

awkward moment ....


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

And then, some idiot . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you think . . .


----------



## Doc

How to get on the Jerry Springer show ....


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Valentine's day??


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## loboloco

Doc said:


>


Oh h#ll no.


----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## bill w

Oh i have to do that.......:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

This St Patrick’s Day . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Uh oh


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> Uh oh


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom

This is funny.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSHd2rnkRTE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSHd2rnkRTE[/ame]


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

My wife said . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

WARNING
Grossness below
You have been warned ....

Are you sure you want to see this ....you cannot unsee it ....


c
c
c
c
c
c
c
c
c
c
c
c
c
c
c
c


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> WARNING
> Grossness below
> You have been warned ....
> 
> Are you sure you want to see this ....you cannot unsee it ....




Jeez Doc!  There is no excuse for that!  God may forgive you but I sure as hell won't.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Melensdad

￼
I’ve been laughing for 5 minutes.  I know.  It’s wrong.  So very wrong.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Photo bomb.   LMAO


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

My wife . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl

This.
What???


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> This.
> What???
> View attachment 127430


OMG.   IDIOTS abound


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


>



I like it, it's good, but the typo gave the photoshop away.


----------



## Doc




----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


>



Works for me.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Waiting for low tide . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Poor guy!


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> :th_lmao:




Good one about the wife shaving her pussy!  LOL


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Oh dear!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> Oh dear!



Yes, I have another one but I'm not posting it.
I have sick friends who share things with me.


Anyone ever tell you nurses have a sick sense of humour?
Well, we do.
Lol


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Yes, I have another one but I'm not posting it.
> I have sick friends who share things with me.
> 
> 
> Anyone ever tell you nurses have a sick sense of humour?
> Well, we do.
> Lol


Ah come on PG ... many of us also have an extreme sense of humor.  We can take it ....post away all your sick friends sick sense of humor stuff.  Please.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> Ah come on PG ... many of us also have an extreme sense of humor.  We can take it ....post away all your sick friends sick sense of humor stuff.  Please.



Agreed.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 127920




Good laugh!!  Your sense of humor ranks right up there with my Navy sense of humor.  CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Ah come on PG ... many of us also have an extreme sense of humor. We can take it ....post away all your sick friends sick sense of humor stuff. Please.





Bannedjoe said:


> Agreed.



Perverts


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Good laugh!!  Your sense of humor ranks right up there with my Navy sense of humor.  CONGRATULATIONS!



I inherited it from my Father. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok, you asked for it.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Ok, you asked for it.
> 
> View attachment 127944



PG

I won't think less of you for posting it if you don't think less of me for wanting to grab my car keys.

Gouda cheese is one of my favorites. I like it smoky.  I'm having one now.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Ok, you asked for it.
> 
> View attachment 127944



I hate to say it, but they're missing that pull strip.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> I hate to say it, but they're missing that pull strip.



Nothing that good comes without effort. 
Try being creative.

"The experience of life gives us challenges. Overcoming them gives us purpose"


----------



## Doc

Thanks PG.


----------



## pixie

Bannedjoe said:


> I hate to say it, but they're missing that pull strip.



Actually made me LOL !!!!


----------



## Bannedjoe

Well...almost!


----------



## Doc

Bannedjoe said:


> I hate to say it, but they're missing that pull strip.



Here's one ...no pull strip needed  ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Looks like she has a bright idea.

I hope it's the same one I'm thinkin'


----------



## pirate_girl

I laughed really hard at this one.


----------



## Doc

Took me a minute longer than it should have ....and had to decide if it should go in doing it wrong or here.  LOL   You'll see it ...maybe


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is what started it all.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lol



Yes sir, after 23 pages of totally tasteless memes I think that you deserve recognition as the most tasteless of tasteless meme posters.  You deserve congratulations.   

You're my hero!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Yes sir, after 23 pages of totally tasteless memes I think that you deserve recognition as the most tasteless of tasteless meme posters.  You deserve congratulations.
> 
> You're my hero!!!!



I didn’t know we were having a contest 

I’ll try harder!  

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hows this for a start?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok, I can play along......

I walk into Walmart yesterday, the first thing I noticed the girl on the right is not wearing a mask.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Ok, I can play along......
> 
> I walk into Walmart yesterday, the first thing I noticed the girl on the right is not wearing a mask.



New A/C company in town . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Entry for the contest . . .


----------



## Lenny

jim slagle said:


> Entry for the contest . . .



YES!  I'll take out a loan!!  LOL


----------



## Jim_S RIP

See your ex . . .


----------



## road squawker

NorthernRedneck said:


> Ok, I can play along......
> 
> I walk into Walmart yesterday,... edit...




I almost hate to be "picky", but, after a close inspection of the evidence   

 thats not a Walmart, it's a Hypermart, an Indonesian retail chain.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Best one of the day!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Is it wrong that I laughed out loud at that autograph?


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Is it wrong that I laughed out loud at that autograph?



Most of the people I know with Parkinson's, including my first husband would laugh at that.


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Frank mentioned the coin shortage..


----------



## Bannedjoe

Another can't remember if posted before.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Strange jellyfish washed up on shore.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

I MUST ADMIT,,,,; THAT, IS AN INTERESTING TATTOO.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:



Where's the "3".  I want the "3".  I want to put my dart in the "3'.  Oh!  I see it.  Never mind.


----------



## pirate_girl

^^^^^^Nothing left to the Imagination!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

What are the odds? Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lets take a walk . . .


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Lets take a walk . . .



I'd follow that all day, every day.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

jim slagle said:


> Lets take a walk . . .



And a drive afterwards . . .


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Big tits . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Putin' on the ritz


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> Putin' on the ritz



Boooooo!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

That's a girl, back in the day, we used to call
"AMPLE."


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> That's a girl, back in the day, we used to call
> "AMPLE."



Which one?
The gal in red, or Aunt Jemima?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> Which one?
> The gal in red, or Aunt Jemima?


 
Yes.


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> Yes.



Kinda what I thought!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Masks?


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Jim_S said:


> Masks?


With them carrying that sign, getting behind them would provide a better view. [emoji6]


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:



Doc, is this safe for FB? My next ban would be for a month, I’d like to know before I post!


----------



## Doc

Big Dog said:


> Doc, is this safe for FB? My next ban would be for a month, I’d like to know before I post!



Only one way to find out Dawg.  Let me know how it goes.   

------

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The fact that Hooters . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Professor A. Hole helping men and women with dating and stuff.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_USJCTIgs4[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...



Dammit.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 129995



She’s been . . .

Now thats funny!:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You wanna go upstairs?


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad

Too soon?


----------



## Big Dog

No .....it’s perfect timing!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've seen a lot of things in my life but never someone who was both armed and unarmed at the same time.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> I've seen a lot of things in my life but never someone who was both armed and unarmed at the same time.



Looks like he's left handed.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I laughed hard when I saw this. (Don't tell my wife though) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

She was a popular girl...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## Doc

for the ladies .....   :th_lmao:View attachment 130731


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130741


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:View attachment 131098


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131099


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess

this one is as old as the hills on...


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 132485


Now you tell me!


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

On Tuesday we start Diarrhea Awareness Week  ...                            Runs until Friday!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Doc

Thread closed.   Please post more truly tasteless stuff in the 2021 tasteless thread.





__





						Truly Tasteless Memes II
					

New Truly Tasteless thread for 2021.   Let em rip.  :D  If you are new here be sure to check out the original truly tasteless 30 page thread. Here is a link:   https://www.forumsforums.com/threads/truly-tasteless-memes-post-em-here.80598/




					www.forumsforums.com


----------

